# Wie Het al vis geskiet



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Dis lyk dit my so mengsel van visvang en kleiduif skiet.:wink:

Ek wil baie graag vis skiet met die boog. Dryg nou al twee jaar, maar ek glo maar daar aan om te eet wat ek skiet, en ek is nie groot op vars water vis nie. Weet seker nie hoe om hulle lekker gaar te maak nie. Is ook 'n catch and release hengelaar en ek weet nie of 'n mens vis met patch en solution kan fix nie. 

Maar dit lyk dam lekker. Moet net van my blerrie morele hoe perd afklim.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Daai flying carp sal 'n man van die boot afhaal! Vergeet die boog, kry 'n baseball bat!

Hendrik vis skiet is uiters verslawend! Jy sal nie glo hoe flippen lekker dit is nie, ek het ok maar uit pure nuuskierigheid begin, nou kan ek in die somer nie wegbly van die viswaters nie. Ek stem ten volle saam met Bossie, mens moet nie mors nie. Goed net skiet en los nie. As ons babers skiet gee ek dit vir die baie dankbaar tuinjong. Karp is nie lekker nie, jy kan net viskoekies van hom maak, dan is hulle bakgat. My absolute favourite is Kurper, ek braai hom met 'n paar vis spice oor die kole, ek is self baie liewer vir see vis, maar Bossie glo my, my Kurper resep is 'n wenner! (Ek maak 'n vet Kurper volgens my resep gaar op die 6de dvd van www.wildafricahunting.co.za, Julie beskikbaar).

Hier is so paar van twee jaar terug.
Gewigte klein na groot is: 1.3kg - 1.4kg - 1.6kg - 1.7kg - 1.8kg


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Engee waar het jy daai bloues geskiet dit is wragtag lanklaas wat ek sulkes gesien het is dit naby pongola gewees laat bietjie weet sal eeendag vir jou kurper gaar maak daai ding proe nes see vis as jy hom gaar maak


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Dis 'n dam so 40km uit Vryheid op die Melmoth pad. Hulle is werklik uitsonderlik, ek het nog nie weer 'n dam gesien met sulke klas kurpers nie. Ons moet so 'n vis skiet en vis braai dag reel sodra die warm dae weer terug is. Sien jou beslis more, ek gaan seker so half ses hier ry. Bel jou later meneer.

Alles van die beste.

Engee


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Dis wragtag pragtag daai kurpers. Hulle sal 'n man mos besig hou met ligte hengel gery.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Ek het so week of so na ek gaan skiet het terug gegaan met my 5wt. Hulle het my behoorlik geboelie! Ek het 5lb tippets gebreek asof dit uit die mode gaan. Het darem een Blou mannetjie van so net-net onder 'n kilo subdue, afgeneem en gelos. Die groot ooms was baie skepties oor my tan & orange Wooly Bugger....


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Die groot ooms was baie skepties oor my tan & orange Wooly Bugger....


Ek kan net dink. As ek my vliegstok by die dam uithaal lyk ek ook maar 'n bietjie na 'n alien tussen die papgooiers:wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hulle het heelwat te se gehad, " ....jy jaag die vis weg met daai ding wat jy so swaai..." en "...is jy mal? geen vis vreet vere nie!..." Het darem so druppel trots herwin met die een Kurper wat ek gevang het...... Maar 'n erdwurm bly nou maar een maal 'n Kurper se baas! Maar ek ruil my flyrod vir niks! Dit bly darem lekker of hoe Bossie?


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Ek het nog nie Kurper met die vlieg gevang nie.

Het seker verkeerd groot geword in Dullstroom met al die forelle rond om my.

Daar is darem niks lekkerder as daai forel op sy stert begin loop en jy kan amoer nie die vlieg stok vas hou nie.

Of in 'n float tube te sit en bass met opppers te vang.

Gerhard


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Daai flying carp sal 'n man van die boot afhaal! Vergeet die boog, kry 'n baseball bat!
> 
> Hendrik vis skiet is uiters verslawend! Jy sal nie glo hoe flippen lekker dit is nie, ek het ok maar uit pure nuuskierigheid begin, nou kan ek in die somer nie wegbly van die viswaters nie. Ek stem ten volle saam met Bossie, mens moet nie mors nie. Goed net skiet en los nie. As ons babers skiet gee ek dit vir die baie dankbaar tuinjong. Karp is nie lekker nie, jy kan net viskoekies van hom maak, dan is hulle bakgat. My absolute favourite is Kurper, ek braai hom met 'n paar vis spice oor die kole, ek is self baie liewer vir see vis, maar Bossie glo my, my Kurper resep is 'n wenner! (Ek maak 'n vet Kurper volgens my resep gaar op die 6de dvd van www.wildafricahunting.co.za, Julie beskikbaar).
> 
> ...



Nice carps you "fished" Engee.
Have never bowfished up to now - must try it in the future.
Is there any bowfishing equipment you could highly recommend?


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

nimrod-100 said:


> Nice carps you "fished" Engee.
> Have never bowfished up to now - must try it in the future.
> Is there any bowfishing equipment you could highly recommend?


I saw a PSE Kingfisher bow fishing complete set up on ebay a couple of weeks ago.

All you need then is a fish to shoot.

Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Hulle het heelwat te se gehad, " ....jy jaag die vis weg met daai ding wat jy so swaai..." en "...is jy mal? geen vis vreet vere nie!..." Het darem so druppel trots herwin met die een Kurper wat ek gevang het...... Maar 'n erdwurm bly nou maar een maal 'n Kurper se baas! Maar ek ruil my flyrod vir niks! Dit bly darem lekker of hoe Bossie?


Hel Engee, dis weer 'n ander siekte daai. Ek kry net nie tyd om te gooi nie. Ek is nou al seker 4 jaar lid van die Haernetsburg Trout Association, betaal elke jaar my subs maar kom nooit daar nie. Dis een van die beter beskermde forel geheime die plek van ons. Oor 'n honderd jaar oud.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Gerhard said:


> Ek het nog nie Kurper met die vlieg gevang nie.
> 
> Het seker verkeerd groot geword in Dullstroom met al die forelle rond om my.
> 
> ...


Jy moet dit probeer, Kurper, Geelvis, Bass en Barber is almal 'n perd van 'n ander kleur op 'n vliegstok.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Weet van 'n student 'n paar jaar gelede wat erens op die vaal revier geelvis met vliegstok en float tube gevang het.

Toe besluit 'n baber van so 10kg om die vlieg te sluk.

Sy pelle se dit het baie snaaks gelyk toe die baber hom rond sleep.:icon_1_lol:

Dit het om amper 'n uur geneem om die baber uit te kry.

Gerhard


----------

